

Sprezzatura - mdturnerphys
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sprezzatura

======
mdturnerphys
Prompted by [http://www.vice.com/read/sprezzatura-basically-means-
youre-c...](http://www.vice.com/read/sprezzatura-basically-means-youre-chill-
but-you-give-a-shit)

------
orliesaurus
??

